# My name is Wayne Barron aka Carrzkiss



## carrzkiss (Dec 14, 2016)

Hello All;

My name is Wayne Barron aka Carrzkiss.
I have always been fascinated with writing. Not so much a reader of books, except for Charlotte's Web, and the Little House on the Prairie series when I was a kid. I only really enjoyed reading music magazines in the 80's that had articles about the band KISS (Yes, my username is after KISS and my son Carr) and other bands that I liked.

I started writing in elementary school when I was not drawing the spaceship battles from the TV Series, Battlestar Galactica in the late 70's and early 80's.
In middle school, 7th grade to be exact. I started writing stories about whatever the subject was. Usually, I would over-write, but the teachers all seemed to enjoy my stories, and most would post them on the board. Instead of one of two pages, I would write 3-5 page stories. 

In 2005, I wrote down an idea I had for a story. About a page in length. In 2009, I started writing the story and wrote about eight pages in Word, Book format, about 17 pages. (The story made my mother cry when she read it.)
2016 comes around, and I decided to bring the story out again, and I did a total re-write but stayed with the original concept. And that is what I am currently working on right now. I am nearing the completion of the first book in the series, and am hoping to have it ready by the first of the year (2017).

=-=-=-=-More about me-=-=-=-=
I am a single father. My son is 23.
I play the guitar when I am in the mood, also do video lesson's on a popular channel on YouTube, and design websites as well as database work. I also do all the mechanic work on our vehicles, unless it is something that I cannot do, then, a garage it will go.

Anything else, just ask. I am an open book. (Well, almost)

Take care all, and thank you for this form.
Carrzkiss


----------



## aj47 (Dec 14, 2016)

Welcome to our community.    We span the globe as well as the genres so whatever you write, you'll fit in. I had a crush on Dirk Benedict because I was clueless--we didn't even get that TV station but I saw him in magazines like _Starlog_. I admire anyone with the gumption to write long works ... I'm a poetry/short fiction-type person.  

There's a lot going on here.  Don't let it daunt you.  And again, welcome.


----------



## carrzkiss (Dec 14, 2016)

@astroannie
Thank you for the welcome.
I love poetry, have been writing it all my life.
When MySpace first started, I use to write poetry to the girls I befriended on there.
Most of the girls loved what I wrote, and one even said that it crept her out, as it was too accurate about her, from just a picture I saw.


I have always wanted to publish my poetry, and I think I might one day.
I have about 100+, between what is on the computer, and what I wrote before computers were the norm.

As for Dirk Benedict, my sister LOVED him. And the brown haired fellow as well. Captain Apollo (Richard Hatch) Had to look up his name....


----------



## aj47 (Dec 14, 2016)

We have a monthly poetry challenge.  You have to level up to full member to participate in the challenges, but you should be a go for January.  You'll be able to vote for the December challenge though--voting starts tomorrow--when exactly depends on your time zone.  It's anonymous so you really have to pay attention to the work.  

We also do activities for National Poetry Month in April.  In 2016, I hosted NaPoWriMo where we tried to write 30 poems in 30 days.  It's dizzying but a lot of fun.

I also (check my user title) host Colors of Fiction, which is a short fiction challenge where someone writes a piece and then challengers write their "take" on it. Voting for the December prompt is going on Right Now (as I type this anyway) and there may be a Sudden Death vote as there may be a tie needing breaking).

I think you'll like it here.


----------



## JustRob (Dec 15, 2016)

Hi Wayne. Battlestar Galactica was one of my favourites but the new series has no appeal for me at all. 

Speaking of KISS, Gene Simmons came to the UK to make the reality TV series _Rock School _at my old (like 450 years old) boarding school, teaching pupils more used to playing classical music how to play his kind of music. It was said that the producers intentionally chose what they considered to be stereotypical English boarding school pupils and ignored the ones who actually did play rock music. As a sort of governor at the school I was sponsoring a pupil in the same year as the pupils in the series at the time and they were all her close friends although she wasn't involved herself. She was more a hot gospel singer and a very good one as it happens, so they wouldn't have chosen her I suppose. The school has a very high reputation for all forms of music despite its old-fashioned traditions, so it wasn't actually _reality_ TV at all. Gene Simmons hated our gloomy weather while he was here.


----------



## H.Brown (Dec 15, 2016)

Hello and welcome to WF, hope you enjoy your time here and that it enhances your poetry. Goodluck and see you are. P.s. The Colors of fiction competition is very fun.


----------



## carrzkiss (Dec 15, 2016)

@JustRob.
It is bad when the producers have to step in and mess things up. But that is TV for you.
And yea, Gene not liking the gloomy weather is no surprise.
Myself, I find that type of weather to be a creative state.


As for the new Battlestar Galactica shows, have not watched them, and do not plan on it either.
I am a stickler for how things should be.
It is about like some producer had brought up the idea of re-making the entire trilogy of "Back to the Future" WHY?????
Do not mess with something that CANNOT be duplicated.


@astoannie
Hello again.
I will look into the poetry and writing contest. Sound like a lot of fun.


@H. Brown.
Thank you for the welcome, and the Colors of Fiction sounds interesting.
----
I have the first four chapters semi-ready in my book.
I am going to work on the 5th chapter today, and then move on to the next. (All the chapters are already written, I am just going over them again, and again, until they are, well... ready for print.
Once I have them Grammar, styled, checked, I will read it again, and then pass it on to my mother, who is a HUGE avid reader. She reads about 2 Harlequin books a week. 
She is mad crazy with her reading. It is funny.

I just need to find one more trustworthy person, that is more experienced with how a book should be written, to read it.



Thank you, everyone.
Carrzkiss


----------



## H.Brown (Dec 15, 2016)

Looks like you have a solid plan for the progression of your novel. I did the same working from one chapter to the next all the way to the end, then I have (and still are) gone over each chapter from the beginning again. This method has helpped me go from a word count of 70,000 to a word count of over 90,000 and counting.

I think the story has also developed alongside the word count, however I have not had anyone look at any of it in a while now.

In regards to the COF it is loads of fun, always good to read how other people interperate the same theme and setting. Plus I have found that it has also helpped my writing as it highlights aspects that I thought I was better at than I actually was/am. I have also found that it has helped me be focused on my own novel due to giving me another creative pass time during the month so that I can give my story a breif break.

Sorry about waffling on and on, I tend to do that some times.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Dec 15, 2016)

Hello Carzzkiss!

What's your work-in-progress (WIP) about, if you don't mind me asking?

You're nearly at ten posts, which means you can choose a profile picture as well as update your signature. You can also check out our Mentor Directory as well as contemplate, very soon, taking part in the Writing Contests and Prompts that we have. If you have any questions you can ask the purple people-- us mentors, about it! We're friendly. : D

See you on the forum!


----------



## carrzkiss (Dec 16, 2016)

@H.Brown
Oh yea, I know that feeling of adding in more words, and I also have removed a lot as well.
While I was editing today, I ended up removing 2 entire paragraphs, as I found that 2 sentences sounded better and sucked you into the story line a lot better, than the other paragraphs had done.


It is nice to see how others write. What I like to do, when jumping in on stuff like that, is NOT reading what anyone else has written, until I have posted what I have written. That way, I am not hung up on their thoughts and style, but on my own.


@danielstj
It is a western romance dated in the late 1800's. Not the cowboy style, but the style of the settlers. It is the first in a series. I aready have the second one in my head, but I did not want to start writing it, until I have finished the first book.


----------



## H.Brown (Dec 16, 2016)

I know what you mean I read the firestarters story then write and post my own before reading the other entries. I also found that I deleted loads through editing as well but then that is normal and hopefully it does enhance the over all story. I look forward to reading some of yours one day.


----------



## carrzkiss (Apr 5, 2018)

Just received an email from the Forum, let me know: We want you back!
So, I am still here, just busy doing other projects.

What has happened since I lost posted on this forum?

Mid-January, 2018.
I released my first book through CreateSpace.
I am uncertain if we are allowed to post links to our books, but instead, I will just post a link to my author site.
https://www.waynebarron.com

I am very proud of the book, it turned out to be something I am very proud of.
It is about a boy and girl that have liked one another for years, but neither of them knew.
The first day of High School changes their lives forever.
based on 1-day.

Take care everyone.
Wayne


----------

